# Currency Exchange



## mwilson (Dec 31, 2020)

I live about 20 miles South of Tijuana in a gated expat community. Is there anyone here familiar with the legalities of exchanging currency in Mexico (pesos to dollars) and then bringing the original funds plus the amount gained from arbitrage back across the border on a regular basis? I would be carrying $5000 or less each time I cross back into the US by car.


----------

